# Ultraseal tyre stuff Where?



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi I am going to the Newark show for the day next week. We went last year and stayed the weekend but due to other commitments can only go for the day.

Anyway, last year we had the previous van tyres done with Ultraseal and were hoping to get the new van done there this year.

Looked at the traders list and found 'Puncture stop' were going to be there. So emailed the organisers to get there phone number so as to make sure they would be able to do the van.

Email back says they are no longer going to be there.

I am in North Norfolk near Hunstanton, does anyone know of a company who can do me in this area?
Or any one in the Newark area.

Just in case there is no one at Newark.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I did my own. Dead easy, apart from blowing up the tyres again - thankfully I have a compressor.

Do a search on here - there was a long and detailed thread only a couple of weeks ago.

Cheers


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry to hi-jack this thread a little bit but I know from the information that this stuff seals punctures for the life of the tyre etc., 
- but what happens when there's a nail in the tyre that you might not spot?


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Zebedee ok thanks but I'm an idle git, having said that I might end up having to do it.

Vardy It is supposed to seal up to 6mm (I think) so if nail less than 6mm pull out and should seal.
Pete


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Thanks for info!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Trouble is-it all seems a bit dubious at the moment.

After the recent thread I did some searching and it seems the original UK Franchise, at Exeter, has fallen out with the original US owner.
Sounds as if the UK company was trying to source it's own products rather than the original US product.

A bit risky given the critical function of this product.

I think I will leave it a while.
Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Trouble is-it all seems a bit dubious at the moment.
> Paul


I think you will be OK if you go for the original branded Ultraseal Paul.

There are several highly rated sellers on eBay such as  >>this one<<  and you would need only two bottles unless you have huge tyres.

Worth checking out perhaps - and I agree with you about the alternative, until such time as it has been around long enough for someone to test it scientifically.

Edit . . . It obviously has been thoroughly tested - see Monkton's post below. Balfour Beatty and the Royal Mail as customers would be enough to convince me.


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

I posted a number of replies regarding Ultraseal (and alternatives) elsewhere in the Forums and now can't find the thread. Anyway, there have been issues (allegedly) between the UK importers of 'Ultraseal' and the American distributor although I do know that this product remains available in the UK. That said, the UK importer based in Newcastle is now manufacturing its own product here in the UK which is being traded under the name of 'Puncture Safe.'
I have spoken with an Adam Baker of Puncture Safe who has advised me that this new product is being supplied under contract to a number of major transport companies in the UK following extensive trials. Amongst these are Balfor Beatty and Royal Mail. The Royal Mail contract is across their entire fleet of some 32,000 vehicles (including HGV's). Adam Baker would be very happy to speak personally with any member of these forums and may be contacted on 0870 240 1280.
Hope this helps.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

monkton said:


> . Adam Baker would be very happy to speak personally with any member of these forums and may be contacted on 0870 240 1280.
> Hope this helps.


Monkton, just a shame he couldn't supply a land line, I refuse to phone 0870 numbers, they make money from them, and it costs me - to me landlines are free...yes I know I can search saynoto0870 which I do, if I find an alternative I use it, otherwise, I don't bother, I go elsewhere.

Carol


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We bought alternative supplied by Airseal Products (01823 674411).

Their tyre agents wanted £22.50 per wheel + VAT.

Got the stuff direct and had it done by my local tyre co. They charged £30 which included taking spare off and doing that as well.

Regards


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Home service*

I believe they will come to you and do the job.


----------



## 110432 (Mar 7, 2008)

*PUNCTURE SAFE*

PUNCTURE SAFE IS UP AND RUNNING IN THE UK. THEIR HEAD OFFICE IS

PUNCTURESAFE UK
QUEENSGATE HOUSE 48 QUEEN STREET
EXETER
DEVON
EX4 3SR
TEL 0870 241 3730
FAX 01395 442659

IF YOU PHONE THEM THEY WILL TELL YOU THE NEAREST DISTRIBUTER.I AM THE DISTRIBUTER FOR THE WIGAN AREA BUT TRAVEL A LOT OUTSIDE MY AREA SO IF YOU WANT ANY INFO ABOUT PUNCTURESAFE PLEASE EMAIL ME 
REGARDS KEN


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.ultraseal.swiftlysorted.co.uk/_sgg/m6_1.htm I included in in a last post had mine done by tyre fitter as you will not be supplied with the valve remover unless you purchase it and the weight needs taking off the wheels £10 charged to fit just driven 400 miles no problems if a nail goes in it seals up. You will note i negotiated a discount for bulk purchase for this forum. :wink:


----------



## 117661 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mod Note.

Advertising content removed for discussion.


----------

